# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Uncover Chinese Frauds

## cdery6

Hi All,

I am working for an investment management firm and have been mandated to develop a research process to efficiently uncover Chinese companies likely to commit fraud.

Currently, I would:

1)	Search for the management of a company by searching the company on http://webb-site.com/ 
2)	Access the list of the board members - Like this
3)	Search their profiles and identify all the companies for which they have a leadership - Like thi 
4)	Manually input the messy data in excel and clean / format the data
5)	Finally I would perform a vlookup of those companies against our database of chinese companies accused of fraud to find if the board has any connection with fraudulent companies.

The problem is that we have hundreds of chinese investments and the process can be quite lengthy. Moreover, we cannot access the data as it gets updated. We would like to be smarter in our data management to spend less time processing the data and more time conducting value added analysis.

My question is: What is the best way to go about this? The webb-site data seems public and taken from a public website. I searched the source code to find the link and failed. I have little knowledge of databases, but I can imagine ourselves accessing the free data from the root database similarly to webb-site is using and then import it all in excel in an automated fashion, which could then be used for analysis.

Any information helping us advance in this mandate will be highly appreciated.

----------

